# Worthless Expressions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How true.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/14/annoying-phrases_n_5118472.html


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am going to add 2 more to the list:

Whatever&#8230;...

It is what it is&#8230;..


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I like the work hard play harder one....so true


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've always disliked this one: *"Give 110 percent." *Not possible.

I knew a guy that his nickname was "110" because he was always claiming he put out 110% at work, I was always like that's not possible. Then again maybe he was trying to give 110% because he dropped over dead with a heart attack at about 52 years young. He was a good guy and meant well but everyone got tired of hearing about his 110% output.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> I've always disliked this one: *"Give 110 percent." *Not possible.
> 
> I knew a guy that his nickname was "110" because he was always claiming he put out 110% at work, I was always like that's not possible. Then again maybe he was trying to give 110% because he dropped over dead with a heart attack at about 52 years young. He was a good guy and meant well but everyone got tired of hearing about his 110% output.


If he had put in only 100%, he would have made 57.2 years old. Now I know why people that get handouts live so long, and the rest of us cark it early!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> I've always disliked this one: *"Give 110 percent." *Not possible.


Same here.

I coached school sports for 30 years. It became popular for coaches to say, "give 110%, 110% of the time." I always told my players if they gave 100% they would kill over, have nothing left. I would be happy if they learned to give somewhere in the 90's.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

askinner said:


> If he had put in only 100%, he would have made 57.2 years old. Now I know why people that get handouts live so long, and the rest of us cark it early!


Not sure about the handouts and living long.

A little family history: Some of the hardest working people I knew lived well up into their years. My wife's Grandmother lost her farmer husband at age 56, never remarried, but she kept the farm going with help from her son and lived to be 99, she knew what hard work was all about. She was still fixing breakfast for everyone that worked on the dairy until the day she died peacefully in her sleep in her bedroom. She also buried a 38 yo son killed by a train trying to get home for lunch, he survived the Korean War only to be killed making a mistake in not looking out for a train.

My Grandfather worked in the furniture plants as maintenance and kept a small farm going and lived to be 93. During the Depression he and buddy went to Texas and riveted oil tanks to make money to send home to support the family. He did whatever it took. He was still cutting firewood at 87.

My Dad lived to be 83, an avid deer hunter he killed 3 the just months before he died with a porta-cath in his left side for chemo treatments, the Doc knew he was a hunter and put it where he could still hunt. Stinking Pancreatic cancer got him. The year before he found out he had cancer he could outwork most men half his age and fix anything darn thing, an amazing man.

I do believe in the old saying, "when it's your time to go, it's your time to go". I've already buried a child myself to sudden heart failure, he was going to college and working too, was doing fine and bam he was gone, an underlying heart problem. No drugs, no alcohol, never in trouble, just an all round great kid. I figure the good Lord had a higher purpose for him.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Obviously the term 110% was derived from coaches wanting their players to push themselves to overcome limitations in their physical and mental approach to the game......I never used the term but always told my guys to "leave nothing on that field" put it all on the line" similar phrases to that....

In H.S. I had a great coach in football that was real tough, he used that 110 phrase all the time.......I can assure you, you would not tell him "coach, ok after some thought, I don't think it's even possible to give 110%"......he woulda showed you just how he gets 110% outta 100%.....110% was very possible....once he explained it to you....!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a DI like that on PI. He was about 5'3" and meaner than a swarm of yellow jackets. He made sure recruits found that "extra" 10%.


----------

